# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A ka më dashuri pas një tradhëtie?! Përse tradhëtojmë?!

## DI_ANA

Gabime qe behen shpesh neper çifte,por me e renda dhe me pak e falshme eshte ....Tradhetia!
Nje gabim i madh,nje tradheti.
Sado utopike dhe kaotike te duken,turbullojne kaq shume jeten e nje femre duke ngritur tek ajo nje vullkan te pashmangshem,nje dalldi perveluese,hakmarrese,si shamia e Desdemones ne syte e Otellos te uritur per dashuri gjer ne mosbesim te gjerat qe e trembin me shume!
Nje parajse dashurie qe si me magji te erret kthehet ne ferr,nje arome trendafilash qe e gjen veten te transformuar ne nje arome te rende tradhetie,te pafalshme,te paskrupullt,djallezore.Kur mendojme me llogjiken e copetuar nga dhimbja mendojme qe personi qe deshem nuk ishte i duhuri.
Nje veprim i pafalshem nga disa pasi jo àdo gje mund te filloje nga e para.
Asgje nuk ndodh ne jete pa u pergatitur nga mijera gjera te vogla,ndoshta as nje flirt.
Nje njeri qe eshte i lumtur me personin qe do nuk ka pse ta kerkoje lumturine ne krahet e dikujt tjeter!Perse ta kerkoje kur i ka te gjitha?!

Si e pershkruani ju me pak fjale tradhetine?
Ju ka arritur te falni dhe a kane ecur gjerat si me pare?!
Epsh,dalldi,mosdashje.....si ta justifikojme?!


Respekte

----------


## _Matrix_

Tradhetia esht nje veprim i gabuar dhe con nje cift drejt ndarjes .Mua sme ka ndodhur ndonjeher por po te me ndodhte nuk do e falja pasi nuk mund te ket justifikime per nje veprim te till.

----------


## _Matrix_

Di_ANA E LEXOVE ATE QE TE COVA MEQE RA FJALA  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Blue_sky

Nuk kam falur dhe nuk do fal tradhetine. Jo vetem per ceshtje principi por thjeshte idea qe ai njeri i ka thene te njejtat fjale dikujt tj., qe ka qene fizikisht  i atij njeriu...vetem idea me neverit totalisht.
Tradhetia eshte shkaterruese per cdo cift. Heret e vone e nxjerr koken.

----------


## brooklyn2007

> *Nuk kam falur* dhe nuk do fal tradhetine. Jo vetem per ceshtje principi por thjeshte idea qe ai njeri i ka thene te njejtat fjale dikujt tj., qe ka qene fizikisht  i atij njeriu...vetem idea me neverit totalisht.
> Tradhetia eshte shkaterruese per cdo cift. Heret e vone e nxjerr koken.


Personal Experience?!  :mace e verdhe:

----------


## Blue_sky

> Personal Experience?!


Mesa di une jo! Ti di gje?Do t'a dija per nder te m'a thoje po te dije...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## _Matrix_

> Nuk kam falur dhe nuk do fal tradhetine. Jo vetem per ceshtje principi por thjeshte idea qe ai njeri i ka thene te njejtat fjale dikujt tj., qe ka qene fizikisht  i atij njeriu...vetem idea me neverit totalisht.
> Tradhetia eshte shkaterruese per cdo cift. Heret e vone e nxjerr koken.




jam dakort me ty  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Mesa di une jo! Ti di gje?Do t'a dija per nder te m'a thoje po te dije...



Jo jo, kshu fakte konrete hic, por zera ka  :perqeshje:

----------


## Blue_sky

Ruaj shapkat e tua ti se shapkat e mija i ruaj une  :ngerdheshje:  Une eci sipas filozofise ne jete: beso dhe kontrollo  :perqeshje:

----------


## Apollyon

> Nuk kam falur dhe nuk do fal tradhetine. Jo vetem per ceshtje principi por thjeshte idea qe ai njeri i ka thene te njejtat fjale dikujt tj., qe ka qene fizikisht  i atij njeriu...vetem idea me neverit totalisht.
> Tradhetia eshte shkaterruese per cdo cift. Heret e vone e nxjerr koken.


Kur dikush te tradheton, do te thote qe nuk te respekton si njeri, te shperfill, mendon se je aq budalla sa mos ta marresh vesh kurre, etj etj. Tradhetia nuk falet. Bashkohem me Blune.
Sado qe nje person do thote qe e ka ber padashje, prap e ka ne gjak qe ta beje perseri, kshu qe sa me larg ktyre tipave.

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Ruaj shapkat e tua ti se shapkat e mija i ruaj une  Une eci sipas filozofise ne jete: beso dhe kontrollo



Pse me shapka ecni ju andej?! Ne ketej ecim me kepuce  :buzeqeshje:   :shkelje syri:

----------


## Blue_sky

Kepucet te vrasin kembet shpesh  :perqeshje:

----------


## SaS

ka edhe nga ata qe ecin si ne femijeri zbathur !!!  :buzeqeshje:  !!!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Ca eshte tradhtia xhanem?

me pelqejne keto tema, se te gjithe bejne si qelibar, nderkohe qe te gjithe punojne qindin prapa kraheve te partnerit, si ne real, dhe kush o "i bukur", edhe ne virtual,...lol


dashuria eshte edhe falje.

jeta s'eshte gjithnje rrjesht, as edhe diell, ka plot momente dobesie, ku ate dashuri, ngrohtesi qe s'ta jep egoja e partnerit, ta jep dikush tjeter, qe mund te perfitoje, apo edhe mund te dhuroje.

----------


## Apollyon

> me pelqejne keto tema, se te gjithe bejne si qelibar, nderkohe qe te gjithe punojne qindin prapa kraheve te partnerit, si ne real, dhe kush o "i bukur", edhe ne virtual,...lol


Ja fute kot xhuxho. 
Personalisht e kam thene qe tradhetine e urrej, edhe sdo mund te tradhetoja kurre, as ne real, as ne virtual. (pastaj per ne virtual e sigurte, sepse  nuk hy te ato personat "e bukur") lol

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Amon,

te flase noj femer, edhe e pranoj, por meshkujt?

qe i levri gjarpri, sa kalon nonje njale e c'lekurezuar  :ngerdheshje: 

Ah, po kemi qon te pime  :shkelje syri: 

nejse,

edhe femrat po largohen nga kompleksi i "mullixhiut", po gjujn per pushtet, si meshkujt.

----------


## Apollyon

> te flase noj femer, edhe e pranoj, por meshkujt?
> 
> qe i levri gjarpri, sa kalon nonje njale e c'lekurezuar


Secili ka vetite e veta xhuxho, ca me bo! Kur vjen puna te tradhetia, me mire ndahem me noren, se sa ta tradhetoj. Nuk jam rehat pervete, jo per gje!

----------


## IL__SANTO

Tradhetia?????

Rendesi ka mos ta kerkosh por po erdhi vet mbrapa nuk behet.    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Secili ka vetite e veta xhuxho, ca me bo! Kur vjen puna te tradhetia, me mire ndahem me noren, se sa ta tradhetoj. Nuk jam rehat pervete, jo per gje!


apollyon,

se kisha per raste te vecanta,

thjesht s'me pelqejne kto temat me pohimet deklarative.

degjove, qe Carlsi me Kamillen po ndaheshin  :ngerdheshje: 

e pra te dy kane qene tradhetare te bashkeshorteve te tyre, qe po ashtu kane qene tradhetare ndaj tyre.

une jam me ate, qe sekush e di vete ku i pikon catija, dhe vepron sipas parimeve qe ka, dhe sesa i jipet mundesia.

se ka edhe besnike, qe s'i jipet asnjehere mundesia te bejne mekat  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Apollyon

> se ka edhe besnike, qe s'i jipet asnjehere mundesia te bejne mekat


Ka               .

----------

